# Anyone having THIS crazy 522 problem?



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I have a 522 running on 239... and I have around 65 'events' currently using around 30 dishpasses and a few timers. No problem. But as I delete events, or add timers, the number of events goes up to crazy numbers. Like 400 events... then I will delete one and BOOM.. it's now at 550 events. i can't add anything then since "The limit of events has been reached".. once it gets up to maybe 600.. it then crashes and does the disk diagnostic and restart.. then it's fine.. unless I delete a timer and do a search and try to add an even already present.

Yikes.. this is one SCARY bug... it is starting to get very tough to set new timers.. any timers.. sometime I can add a few shows... then it says limit exceeded and the only option is to reboot the thing. Over and over again..

Heard of this one? I sure hope 250 fixes this.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Slyster said:


> I have a 522 running on 239... and I have around 65 'events' currently using around 30 dishpasses and a few timers. No problem. But as I delete events, or add timers, the number of events goes up to crazy numbers. Like 400 events... then I will delete one and BOOM.. it's now at 550 events. i can't add anything then since "The limit of events has been reached".. once it gets up to maybe 600.. it then crashes and does the disk diagnostic and restart.. then it's fine.. unless I delete a timer and do a search and try to add an even already present.
> 
> Yikes.. this is one SCARY bug... it is starting to get very tough to set new timers.. any timers.. sometime I can add a few shows... then it says limit exceeded and the only option is to reboot the thing. Over and over again..
> 
> Heard of this one? I sure hope 250 fixes this.


just a guess but an event would be each time it is set to record so if it records say seinfeld it could do ten a day if you delete a timer then it frees that time space so it could in theory then record more of the same shows :nono:


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

No.. it will say "370 events" and if I actually count them (even showing skipped) there might be 60... if I delete one.. or add one... it immediately says like 520 events.. then an hour later 700.. then it crashes.. reboots.. shows correct number (60) and then starts to climb up again in a few hours back to 700+ and crashes.

It's a problem... I know how the unit works and what timers I have set.. somethings wrong big time.. and am I the only one to have this problem? It just started a week ago. with 239. 

I wonder if I need to get a whole new unit?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe try what us old-time 921 owners do.

Delete all timers. Factory Reset. Power plug reboot - TWICE! Yes, twice in a row.

Then recreated your timers.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I wondered how to do a TOTAL (factory?) reset.. is there anyway to get this thing like BRAND new out of the box?? Like when my computer freaks.. I just format the HD reinstall Windows XP and everything else.. it's as good as new!

How actually do I do this on the 522?

Might have to try.. hate to lose all my material on the HD!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Didn't I just tell you that?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

E and its unfinished software

Things like this are altogether avoidable.

This one is a realtive of the 721 74 limit.

75 would put the box into continious rebooting with NO WAY to recover till a recoding fired.

yeah Bill R its been fixed but and you would think E would of learned their lesson. at least in this case the trouble is recoverable...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> yeah Bill R its been fixed but and you would think E would of learned their lesson.


I agree, they should learn from past mistakes.

Haller, Why do you keep trying to drag me into these discussions? You are just like a school yard bully -- always trying to start a fight.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> I agree, they should learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Haller, Why do you keep trying to drag me into these discussions? You are just like a school yard bully -- always trying to start a fight.


I addressed you SPECIFICALLY since you were certain to respond with THAT BUG WAS FIXED YEARS AGO, youre always bringing up old troubles.

In cases like this it shows lack of planning and poor or no testing, since it would of been uncovered with proper limits testing.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> In cases like this it shows lack of planning and poor or no testing, since it would of been uncovered with proper limits testing.


We don't have enough information to tell what is causing the problem or why the problem was missed but I agree, it should have not been missed.

That being said, I notice that you are still a DISH customer (even though you said you were leaving almost two years ago) and are willing to pay them over $100 a month for their service even though you are clearly unhappy with their software. Do you have any idea of how stupid that makes you look? At least others that post here and have been unhappy with DISH have been smart enough to switch. You ought to take a lesson from them and get rid of some of the frustration in your life. Life is too short to be so unhappy and not worth the amount of time you seem to devote to complaining about DISH.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I pay my money and can buy ANYTHING I care too.

You just WISH I would go away, aint going to happen


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

ok folks evry thread doesnt need to end in a dish bash if you dont care to help with an answer or guess start a new thread of your own


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> Didn't I just tell you that?


Maybe.. I just don't know what a "factory reset" is... I understand the rest.. but simply deleteing the events and timers won't change the operating system will it? ie.. reload from ROM the base software etc.. just like it was never used.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I pay my money and can buy ANYTHING I care too.


Yes, it is your money and you can do what you want. It just seems to a lot of us that you would be MUCH happier with a different vendor.



Bob Haller said:


> You just WISH I would go away, aint going to happen


I really don't care if you stay or go. It is your choice to be so unhappy with your current vendor (DISH). That choice makes YOU look like the one not smart enough to make choices that are right for you. It does not effect me at all.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bill R - you're beating a dead horse with Haller...let it go for a while. I have......it's very liberating to just shake your head and move on.


Back on topic, Slyster, have you tryed calling E* re: the problem? If so, what did they say?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

finniganps said:


> Bill R - you're beating a dead horse with Haller...let it go for a while. I have......it's very liberating to just shake your head and move on.


You are right. He is just not smart enough to understand and act upon what dozens of people have been telling him for almost two years. I thought I was suggesting what would be best FOR HIM and he even took offense at that. You can't help a person like that.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> You are right. He is just not smart enough to understand and act upon what dozens of people have been telling him for almost two years. I thought I was suggesting what would be best FOR HIM and he even took offense at that. You can't help a person like that.


Comments like he isnt smart enough are REALLY accusing me of being a idiot or moron.

Thats not the case, and honestly the more someone says do X the less likely it is

Lets just say I have a stubborn streak.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

This thread has been hijacked! I am calling E* and telling!

Yes.. i have been in contact with E*.. in fact they contacted me (from this post!) I am impressed. And it is a a high priority issue and they asked me lots of questions... first they wanted to send me a USB Key to dump the logs.. but then called back and will just take my unit to figure out what happened... so I will be getting a new unit. That's good news and bad news.. I'd love a working unit.. but hate to lose my 50 hours of programming... I better watch the best stuff first... record to DVD recorder the other stuff... and plan to lose a lot too. Oh well.. I am happy they are working on the issue.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Glad they got in touch with you, Slyster.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Update: My 522 is now working fine again.. after a full week+ with those crazy problems.. nothings changed.. same 239 etc.. haven't a clue what happened.. but thankful to have it back. I am still going to do a USB Key dump for them... they are interested in what the logs will have to say!


----------

